# Question for Motocaddy trolley users?



## slicer79 (Aug 23, 2012)

Today I purchased my first electric trolley, a Motocaddy S1. Had been planning on getting a push trolley and had asked a lot of questions on this forum about the Stewart golf push trolleys. But in the end got a good deal on the Motocaddy and it was only around â‚¬100 more than the Stewart one so went electric. 

On the battery is a sticker saying charge for at least 8 hours before first use. In the booklet in the box it says for 12 hours. Just wondering which is correct? 

Also any tips from Motocaddy users on getting the best from the battery/trolly? Any do's and dont's?


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 23, 2012)

I have the S1 too. Had it for  about 4 years and no problems at all. Regarding the first charge I would put it on and let it do it's full charge, the light on the charger will tell you when it is ready. After that I would use it once, take it home, put the trolley on bricks and turn it up full whack until the battery is fully discharged, then give it another full charge. That is a great way to make sure it is charging up fully.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 23, 2012)

slicer79 said:



			Today I purchased my first electric trolley, a Motocaddy S1. Had been planning on getting a push trolley and had asked a lot of questions on this forum about the Stewart golf push trolleys. But in the end got a good deal on the Motocaddy and it was only around â‚¬100 more than the Stewart one so went electric. 

On the battery is a sticker saying charge for at least 8 hours before first use. In the booklet in the box it says for 12 hours. Just wondering which is correct? 



I have the S1 also.
I charged mine up for 10 hours originally.
Even though the battery is a 27 hole one,it will go for 36.
I always fully charge after every round,as it prolonges the life of the battery.
Using the booklet you cant go wrong.
They are great trolleys,but dont llet them go off on there own up a steepish hill,they
will topple over,i suppose thats common sense.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 23, 2012)

Another good tip is make sure you do not knock the button when you are getting a club out of the bag as I have had to chase mine down the fairway before and pulled it out of a few bunkers. That is the only criticism I have is the on/off switch.


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 23, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I have the S1 too. Had it for  about 4 years and no problems at all. Regarding the first charge I would put it on and let it do it's full charge, the light on the charger will tell you when it is ready. After that I would use it once, take it home, put the trolley on bricks and turn it up full whack until the battery is fully discharged, then give it another full charge. That is a great way to make sure it is charging up fully.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Only thing is in the booklet it says that you should never fully discharge the battery? So not sure if it should be left run down fully. I know what you're talking about though, same as a mobile phone letting it run down regularly to get maximum from battery


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 23, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I have the S1 too. Had it for  about 4 years and no problems at all. Regarding the first charge I would put it on and let it do it's full charge, the light on the charger will tell you when it is ready. After that I would use it once, take it home, put the trolley on bricks and turn it up full whack until the battery is fully discharged, then give it another full charge. That is a great way to make sure it is charging up fully.
		
Click to expand...

Stick it on overnight. 

Also, if its the lead acid battery DON'T fully discharge it by putting it on bricks. This could lead to you warping the plates. If its the Lithium ion battery DO stick it on bricks to cycle the battery. This will stop battery memory effect - Google it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Stick it on overnight. 

Also, if its the lead acid battery DON'T fully discharge it by putting it on bricks. This could lead to you warping the plates. If its the Lithium ion battery DO stick it on bricks to cycle the battery. This will stop battery memory effect - Google it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a good idea to put the trolley on bricks and run the battery down, you should only run the motor with a load on it. You'll end up with a burnt out motor.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a powakaddy but if its a lead acid battery then they are much the same.

I always put on charge after I play and leave it until my next round, whether this is overnight or a few days. Never had any problems.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 24, 2012)

I recently purchased the S1, firstly people are correct with the standard lead acid gel battery DO NOT fully discharge flat as suggested you will ruin the battery very quickly.

Second thing place on full charge LED lights will change from red to amber and finally green where it will be fully charged and can / should be removed DO NOT LEAVE ON CHARGE when fully charged as not necessary

Superb trolly, i have the matching bag ( the smaller one ) and its great

I too have knocked the on / off switch

Another  Tip:............

When its raining and you leave your gear outside while waiting to play ( inside having a coffee perhaps ) leave the battery disconnected but keep the red plug cover on, then place something over the socket to keep the wet out

This saves

1. people switching on your trolley as a prank !
2. Battery socket getting wet

I emailed Motocaddy asking if there was a waterproof socket cover but the reply was no.

My course is hilly and after being charged fully 7 days earlier it will easily cope with 18 holes +

Great trolley and bag, rubbish brolley holder !


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 24, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			I recently purchased the S1, firstly people are correct with the standard lead acid gel battery DO NOT fully discharge flat as suggested you will ruin the battery very quickly.

Second thing place on full charge LED lights will change from red to amber and finally green where it will be fully charged and can / should be removed DO NOT LEAVE ON CHARGE when fully charged as not necessary

Superb trolly, i have the matching bag ( the smaller one ) and its great

I too have knocked the on / off switch

Another  Tip:............

When its raining and you leave your gear outside while waiting to play ( inside having a coffee perhaps ) leave the battery disconnected but keep the red plug cover on, then place something over the socket to keep the wet out

This saves

1. people switching on your trolley as a prank !
2. Battery socket getting wet

I emailed Motocaddy asking if there was a waterproof socket cover but the reply was no.

My course is hilly and after being charged fully 7 days earlier it will easily cope with 18 holes +

Great trolley and bag, rubbish brolley holder !
		
Click to expand...


That's some great advice there thanks for that. 

Used it for the first time today and was absolutely delighted. Easy to use and I felt I was fresher near the end of the round. Might have been imaging that I wasn't as tired as usual but very happy either way. So first impressions are very good, looks like a good purchase


----------



## Martyn b (Dec 13, 2020)

I have just purchased a motocaddy m5 gps trolley however it will not show local courses on the screen what can I do


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2020)

Martyn b said:



			I have just purchased a motocaddy m5 gps trolley however it will not show local courses on the screen what can I do
		
Click to expand...

Is that because you're trying to search for them from your home?  My gps trolley doesn't pick up my course until I'm in the car park


----------



## Martyn b (Dec 13, 2020)

No have tried it at local courses with pro but still no joy


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2020)

Martyn b said:



			No have tried it at local courses with pro but still no joy
		
Click to expand...

You need to take it a motocaddy retailer then and go down the warranty route.


----------



## Martyn b (Dec 13, 2020)

Ok thank you 
I will speak to the retailer tomorrow


----------

